# Mosquito Lake closure?



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Just saw that parts of the lake were closed due to the virus. It says fishing piers and areas. So would the causeway fall under the closure? All rest rooms, visitor center, park office, disc gold and play grounds closed. Saw it on the Army Corp of engineer site.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't see anything regarding a closure. Link please


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

https://www.lrp.usace.army.mil/Medi...lect-public-facilities-at-recreational-sites/


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

..

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Also, DNR report on Facebook


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

Did not see anything about the ramps--anyone on the lake.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like they SHOULD be open. Let us know if anyone goes out


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

I have seen that the Corps of engineers has shut down pretty much everything they control. I'm thinking that includes the dams. Per the Ohio DNR web site, "This situation is evolving quickly, but as of right now, unless otherwise specified, ODNR properties are open to the public." 
http://ohiodnr.gov/odnr-operations-during-coronavirus-outbreak


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

Does this mean we have to fish far away enough from each other that no one will cross lines.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

^^ what he said, now get out and fish.


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Boat ramps REMAIN OPEN....read the notice !!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The dams that are able to be walked on and fished are under the Corp of engineers control, like at mosquito and west Branch in our area. Not under ODNR control.. so far they are open just the things listed on the corps site are closed now. But things are changing by the day..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Was out at west branch this afternoon and all is open and people fishing from boats and shore, and the pier.heading out this evening. Just remember this could change at any time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

I was at Mosq yesterday and the ramps were shut down. They said no access to lake until Dewiner says so. 100 people have died in the usa from this killer. 100! damn, only 31,000 more to catch up to the flu. Sell all your gear, lake shut down for at least a yr.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

By shut down...do you mean physically a barrier across? I'm probably wading again tonight- I'll report what I find


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

crestliner TS said:


> I was at Mosq yesterday and the ramps were shut down. They said no access to lake until Dewiner says so. 100 people have died in the usa from this killer. 100! damn, only 31,000 more to catch up to the flu. Sell all your gear, lake shut down for at least a yr.


219 dead as of today.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> 219 dead as of today.


Any official notification? I'm not going to be happy if they shut ramps down and it makes no sense


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> 219 dead as of today.


only 29,790 to catch up to flu


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Only the federal part of the park is closed. The bait store and all ramps are open you can verify this on fakebook


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

crestliner TS said:


> Only the federal part of the park is closed. The bait store and all ramps are open you can verify this on fakebook


Thanks,I may need to fish this weekend


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Like Primus says: "Fish On"!


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

fishless said:


> Any official notification? I'm not going to be happy if they shut ramps down and it makes no sense


John Hopkins map has it at 210. And unfortunately one in Ohio now.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

The weather isn't helping any either.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

crestliner TS said:


> I was at Mosq yesterday and the ramps were shut down. They said no access to lake until Dewiner says so. 100 people have died in the usa from this killer. 100! damn, only 31,000 more to catch up to the flu. Sell all your gear, lake shut down for at least a yr.


Glad to see the Troll is alive and well in you...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

crestliner TS said:


> I was at Mosq yesterday and the ramps were shut down. They said no access to lake until Dewiner says so. 100 people have died in the usa from this killer. 100! damn, only 31,000 more to catch up to the flu. Sell all your gear, lake shut down for at least a yr.



FALSE... the only place closed is the handicap pier parking lot on the southeast side of the dam, the spillway and the little disc golf parking lot south of the spillway. everywhere else was open and that was Friday at 630pm.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ezbite said:


> FALSE... the only place closed is the handicap pier parking lot on the southeast side of the dam, the spillway and the little disc golf parking lot south of the spillway. everywhere else was open and that was Friday at 630pm.


Maybe he's trying to keep the lake to himself....


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

I just drove by Milton and Berlin with my bride. Milton is still pretty low but there are no barricades or signs at the Mahoning Ave ramp, Jersy Street ramp or Pointview. Berlin had no notifications at the Bonner Rd. ramp. Berlin seems to be about 1.5'-2' below summer pool. However both lakes are pretty well stained.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

I would imagine Milton will take several days for water clarity to improve...that area off of lighthouse really gets bad after heavy rains like we recently had.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Nothing is being shut down as far as fishing. Everyone calm down. The only reason the signs are up so people don't come around them while the safely work and don't risk there lives. My sister in law is a NP and I wish none of you to know what I do. Stop acting like what is happening is a joke or fake news **** is real I've been hearing doctors freaking out we don't have the resources to deal with how bad it's getting. We will be able to fish and enjoy what we have unless we can take into account what we are given the direction to do. Trust me non of us should want to get this it's all bad and if something serious does happen to you. Good luck stay safe and use you brain everyone is at risk whether you believe it or not. Trust me I didn't believe.


----------

